# Kirkwood is now a Vail resort



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They just announced it but epic pass works at kirkwood now too... Vail Resorts is getting outta control.....


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Just saw that... crazy. My buddies are heading to Tahoe one week from today (from CO) and they'll now get to go to Kirkwood on their EPIC passes.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Hopefully they don't change it too much.... some more high speed lifts would be nice.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, I am not sure if this is a good thing. Vail resorts model is the develop the shit out of the base area turning it into a Disney Land. Expect more of Northstar and Heavenly, less of the Kirkwood vibe. Some good improvements will come of it I'm sure. Also, it now makes the Epic Pass a worthy buy for those in California as well as Colorado. Gives people from either state, great local mountains and a great option for traveling out of state.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Man, I am not sure if this is a good thing. Vail resorts model is the develop the shit out of the base area turning it into a Disney Land. Expect more of Northstar and Heavenly, less of the Kirkwood vibe. Some good improvements will come of it I'm sure. Also, it now makes the Epic Pass a worthy buy for those in California as well as Colorado. Gives people from either state, great local mountains and a great option for traveling out of state.


Sorry Kirkwood people, you're one of us now. The Village is definitely the worst part of Northstar. It's like a magnet for crowds of gapers. Hopefully, you guys don't get too developed... but knowing Vail it's unlikely. 
That being said, I'm super stoked to check out Kirkwood. In all my time riding Tahoe I've never actually been there, but i've heard a lot of good things.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not all bad, I get that pass every year.

But I agree with Kill...


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I domt know that they will turn Kirkwood into northstar, I don't think Kirkwood has the size to have a village like that. Well have to see how to turns out but Kirkwood it's off the beaten path so I don't know how much crowds will accually increase. I have no doubt that prices will increase, shoot I got my 7wood for $299, and no blackouts, sucks to see corporate taking over everything.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Kirkwood was one of the only laid-back resorts in Tahoe, and now I feel like Biffy and Miffy are going to be all over that shit snoodafying everything.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

kctahoe said:


> I domt know that they will turn Kirkwood into northstar, I don't think Kirkwood has the size to have a village like that. Well have to see how to turns out but Kirkwood it's off the beaten path so I don't know how much crowds will accually increase. I have no doubt that prices will increase, shoot I got my 7wood for $299, and no blackouts, sucks to see corporate taking over everything.


I can see it being somewhat of a positive though, as now for $650 you have unlimited access to 8 resorts (5 in CO and 3 in Tahoe)...

Aren't some resorts (such as Utah) like $500-800 for a pass to only one mountain? Maybe other states/resorts will start to catch on and start offering better pass options. 

This is just my guess, but it seemed like some resorts in Tahoe were already doing that.... Didn't Squaw buy Alpine Meadows or at least "partner" with them to offer a pass that works at both? 

Competition is usually good for the customer, as the companies are battling for your $$$. Yea maybe they'll put in a new lodge/village, but who cares anyway... I go to Vail and yes, the village area is corny. But I never even slow down between the parking lot and the lift... I could care less if there was a village there or not. Get on the mountain.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is the quote that should be of concern to Kirkwood locals.



> Vail Resorts is purchasing the ski resort as well as the undeveloped sites at the center of the base area which are zoned for residential and commercial development for a purchase price of approximately $18.0 million.


Vail Resorts To Acquire Kirkwood Mountain Resort for $18M | Benzinga

They will push development to the full extent that the state and county will allow them too. No doubt about it.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

There goes the neighborhood. Been to Heavenly and Vail. Not a fan of Vail resorts. Greedy people that want to take as much of your cheese as legally possible. Kirk might be off the beaten path and Vail Corp's first priority will be to change that. They're not going to re-coup that $18M by keeping it peaceful and low-key. I screwed up by not going there a few years ago while at Heavenly. This season will go down as the end of an era for Kirk. Before you know it, Wolf Creek will be on their radar.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek doesn't have that Commercial and residential development opportunities that Kirkwood does. Vail resorts definitely wants your cheddar. No doubt.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know, I'll take the trade-offs of the on-mountain improvements at Northstar: more express lifts, new Zephyr lodge, expanded terrain, RFID passes etc. in exchange for the "Muffy" village atmosphere. Well, the furs at the Ritz are a bit much... 

And do any of you remember what Northstar use to be like 10+ years ago? Do you honestly want to go back to that?

I still have yet to see Mr. White shredding it anywhere there. Not that this is turning a season for that with little snow.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I understand Vail's development model is to take ski resorts and turn them into Vegas meets Disneyworld but wouldn't it behoove them to maybe own a couple of resorts and leave them sort of as they are but also infuse them with the trickle-down technology (RFID passes, lift maintenance contracts, terrain park development staff etc.) available to such a large ski company? Seems to me you could make plenty of money that way diversifying and appealing to the people that go to ski resorts primarily to, well, ski.

I suppose that unfortunately, most of the $$ comes from real estate development.

On a personal note, I'm a bit disappointed. I haven't been to Tahoe yet and Kirkwood was one of the ones on my list. I was specifically avoiding Northstar and Heavenly for the aforementioned reasons in this thread. Still can try Squaw, Alpine Meadows and Sierra-at-Tahoe I suppose.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

eelpout said:


> I don't know, I'll take the trade-offs of the on-mountain improvements at Northstar: more express lifts, new Zephyr lodge, expanded terrain, RFID passes etc. in exchange for the "Muffy" village atmosphere. Well, the furs at the Ritz are a bit much...
> 
> And do any of you remember what Northstar use to be like 10+ years ago? Do you honestly want to go back to that?
> 
> I still have yet to see Mr. White shredding it anywhere there. Not that this is turning a season for that with little snow.


Northstar has always been a turd. The only difference is that it's a well glazed and polished turd...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I Don't like it. Kirkwood was special I hope it stays like that. I can't care less about other resorts. I go to Kirkwood exactly because it's not like other resorts. I don't need high speed lifts or better food. But of course a resort is built to make money. And they were in the red. The spur and 88 will still keep crowds away and funnel them up HW 80...I really don't know what's going to happen to season pass prices.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

As a total outsider, you have to wonder if that price tells the story? To me it seems pretty cheap for a ski mountain... considering that a couple of houses at their namesake mountain are probably priced in that range.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I blame the weather. And I blame Squaw Valley.

In the beginning of the season, it looked like Alpine Meadows and Kirkwood (my two favorite resorts) were going to start collaborating.

Then Squaw bought Alpine, and raised ticket prices. Suddenly, there was an Alpine/Squaw union, and the Heavenly/Kirkwood union, and Kirkwood was left all alone.

With the low snow year, I'm sure Kirkwood suffered even more.

What's left now? Sugarbowl... Mt. Rose...


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> On a personal note, I'm a bit disappointed. I haven't been to Tahoe yet and Kirkwood was one of the ones on my list. I was specifically avoiding Northstar and Heavenly for the aforementioned reasons in this thread. Still can try Squaw, Alpine Meadows and Sierra-at-Tahoe I suppose.



Seriously? I understand being "against the man" or whatever and not wanting to support a corporation for whatever reasons, but you're really never going to go to Kirkwood now that they were bought by Vail?

Is it really going to change that much, that quick? So they build some condos/hotels/shops... does that effect the terrain? Maybe there are more people that come once they do build - but it will be at least a few years before that all goes down. It's not gonna go from mom/pop shop to Disney World by next season. 

I just don't think it is as bad as people are making it out to be. I liked Kirkwood when I went there, but it probably won't even appeal to a lot of people coming to Tahoe anyway because of the drive, the fact that the vertical is only around 2k, and that it is mostly black runs. I'm guessing most of the "tourists" want to go to a huge resort (like Heavenly) with tons of acreage, tons of blues, etc. 

I guess all I am saying is that I don't think anyone should avoid a place just because it is owned by Vail. The mountain is still the mountain. Head to the harder stuff and you won't even see the tourists. Pack a lunch and a few sloppy pops and you avoid a $20 lunch.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Vail is going to scoop up Badger Pass next, lolz.. Funny, I was just at Northstar earlier this week for the first time, talking with people on the lifts I was telling them that Kirkwood was my favorite local mountain - out of like 6 people 0 of them had been to Kirkwood - one guy even lived in North shore for 12 years. Kirkwood rarely has lines, maybe lift 7 and some on the frontside like 5/11 - I wonder what's going to happen now with the Epic passes - longer lines?

Could be bad or good - we'll see..

`S


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowRock said:


> As a total outsider, you have to wonder if that price tells the story? To me it seems pretty cheap for a ski mountain... considering that a couple of houses at their namesake mountain are probably priced in that range.


This is the big thing. 18 million is next to nothing. I've seen shit hole east coast resorts sell for more than this. This speaks volumes of how the lack of snow and bad economy are effecting resorts. 

I hate Vail resorts for what they do to the base areas but the on hill shit isn't so bad. Unless it's Keystone because that resort can fucking burn.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Unless it's Keystone because that resort can fucking burn.


why? Its my first season at Breck and Keystone, and so far I like Keystone quite a bit more. Is this because the upper mountain has been shit at breck? I always thought Keystone's park got just as many kudos as Brecks.

I did ride the cat at Keystone last week and can attest that it was radically underwhelming.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I too like Keystone better than Breck, What do you hate about it so much BA? 

I just get annoyed by all the f**king safety gates they put up in front of my favorite lips, I hate having to jump over those. The Park is just as nice.. for my needs anyway. 

It's just missing a place like Lake Chutes..


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> Seriously? I understand being "against the man" or whatever and not wanting to support a corporation for whatever reasons, but you're really never going to go to Kirkwood now that they were bought by Vail?
> 
> Is it really going to change that much, that quick? So they build some condos/hotels/shops... does that effect the terrain? Maybe there are more people that come once they do build - but it will be at least a few years before that all goes down. It's not gonna go from mom/pop shop to Disney World by next season.
> 
> ...


Who said I was going to be able to visit it prior to then? I have other resorts outside the Tahoe region I want to visit, first. So yes, I fully anticipate it being a shit show by the time I make it that far West. Unless, in the rare case, my hypothesis proves true (we can only be so lucky, but I doubt it will) and they bought Kirk as a hedge and diversification outside of their typical mega resort model. The bargain bin purchase price makes me wonder.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

so I started looking into the epic pass, got distracted on the "insurance option" and found that if you purchase the insurance and:

The insured being subpoenaed, required to serve on a jury, hijacked or quarantined.

then you can get a partial refund - lolz, so if you're hijacked and quarantined by terrorist, no need to get all mad thinking about the time wasted on ur epic pass, you'll get reimbursed brother.. u mad? :cheeky4:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

88 and the Spur will always filter most of the traffic back on HW 80. Beside there's no night life in Kwood. That alone should keep away the crowds of posers.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I really dont see it getting too much more crowded, 80 is to easy of a drive to northstar, and 50 to Heavenly, i bet almost all the tourist types, or people from the bay never even heard of kirkwood, except people that ride a lot, i just expect price increases.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Apparently not...Huge buzz on the KMR FBook page today



"What Does This Mean For Guests & Pass Holders?

Premium & 7Wood Pass Holders: get unrestricted, unlimited access to Heavenly & Northstar
6Wood Pass Holders: access to Heavenly and Northstar six days a week, Sunday-Friday, with no holiday restrictions
5Wood Pass Holders: access to Heavenly and Northstar five days a week, Monday-Friday
MidWinter Pass Holders: do not have access to Heavenly or Northstar but will be given the option to upgrade.
Please do not hesitate to give our season pass office a call at 209.258.7277 if you have any questions regarding your pass.

*We intend to retain a Kirkwood-only season pass and Kirkwood-only daily lift tickets, priced comparably to what’s offered today.*"


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

VR won't jack lift ticket prices. At least they won't do that until they get part of the new Disney Land base completed. Once they see KW as a destination resort, all bets are off. Think Squawllywood south shore...


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Apparently not...Huge buzz on the KMR FBook page today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about network pass? That is the question.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes...that is my question too.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The epic unlimited pass was $650 this year. Not bad in my book.....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> The epic unlimited pass was $650 this year. Not bad in my book.....


I am more a one place day-trip guy....I just want my network unlimited at $299 thanks.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

STOKED!!!!!! My employer has properties I can stay at in Beaver Creek and Tahoe in between Heavenly and Northstar. I only need one pass, Epic Local, bring on Kirkwood! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I just need them to buy The Canyons, and Big Bear/Summit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> why? Its my first season at Breck and Keystone, and so far I like Keystone quite a bit more. Is this because the upper mountain has been shit at breck? I always thought Keystone's park got just as many kudos as Brecks.
> 
> I did ride the cat at Keystone last week and can attest that it was radically underwhelming.


Keystone is flat as fuck, gets the least snowfall, boring as hell, is the white trash family resort of summit county, and family friendly. All anyone needs to know is Craig "You could have hit my fucking daughter" Simson is the head of ski patrol. 

As far as the cat just follow the thing out when they're taking off it's a nice 10 minute walk to get the same underwhelming blue fucking shit. 

Breck is all about what you know. Keystone it's oh look a shiny fucking object lets all go stand here.


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone else think of the movie 'Out Cold' this morning when hearing the news?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Haven't seen it but I was pissed. A little less now...what can you do about it anyway...I'm pretty sure the Spur and 88 will STILL keep posers away. And there's no winter to speak of anyway...77 here today in Pleasanton. I had lunch in my backyard shirtless.


----------



## IceColdFreezie (Oct 7, 2011)

icydog said:


> Anyone else think of the movie 'Out Cold' this morning when hearing the news?


I work at Kirkwood and we've already talked about sending Snowshoe Thompson off The Wall, haha

Also in case anyone is wondering, there's approximately 0 employees here who are happy about the buy-out


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Haven't seen it but I was pissed. A little less now...what can you do about it anyway...I'm pretty sure the Spur and 88 will STILL keep posers away. And there's no winter to speak of anyway...77 here today in Pleasanton. I had lunch in my backyard shirtless.


haha, Kirkwood will be safe if no new lifts are built. The worst thing is a new lift up to fawn ridge or to look out vista/thunder saddle from the eagle bowl. It will make things too easy and ski out too fast.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

IceColdFreezie said:


> I work at Kirkwood and we've already talked about sending Snowshoe Thompson off The Wall, haha
> 
> Also in case anyone is wondering, there's approximately 0 employees here who are happy about the buy-out


what's the vibe if you can speak? I love the place and how you guys run it. yes with all its problems outages and defects. I like that too.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hellside said:


> haha, Kirkwood will be safe if no new lifts are built. The worst thing is a new lift up to fawn ridge or to look out vista/thunder saddle from the eagle bowl. It will make things too easy and ski out too fast.



I would pay personally for a lift on the back side of the Wall


----------



## IceColdFreezie (Oct 7, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> what's the vibe if you can speak? I love the place and how you guys run it. yes with all its problems outages and defects. I like that too.


Mostly people are afraid they'll uber-resortify the whole place. We all like the small tight-knit laid back feel this place has and nobody wants it to turn into Disneyland. People say they'll be okay if Vail throws money at us for things we need but lets us keep our personality, however the chances of that are slim. Just standard mongo-corp buyout issues where they try to meddle to much and end up eating our soul

Also I think our wages are higher than Vail so I'm pretty sure we'll get pay cuts next year


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

zealandblack said:


> Sorry Kirkwood people, you're one of us now. The Village is definitely the worst part of Northstar. It's like a magnet for crowds of gapers. Hopefully, you guys don't get too developed... but knowing Vail it's unlikely.


I have to say, I'm mixed about this whole thing. First, I bought an EPIC and a Kwood Network Pass for this season....f-ing A, Man! As far as the development, its probably necessary. The place is run-down. It is amazing and I love Love LOVE kirkwood, but she ain't pretty. 

Cooper has been doing a ton of FceBk Damage control, today. Here's a part of what he said to me when I posted that development was going to get silly.

"No, I would be looking square at infrastructure & on mountain improvements, most of what we need is on mountain here. "

Now I'm sure that's slightly BS, but I bet the on-mountain work will be wonderful. Shit was relatively expensive there, anyways. Pay to Park is going to suck, that's for sure...though Beaver Creek didn't charge me on Monday, so who knows.

I will say this. I'm pissed I passed-up on a beater condo in the Tower. Guarantee that investment woulda paid off with today's news.


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

Was a little shocked and upset this morning when I heard about it. I'm a new snowboarder but I really enjoyed the trips to Kirkwood for that vibe, but do recognize the facilities and equipment are definitely not as good as the other resorts I've been to at Tahoe. The cash infusion is needed, but I hope it doesn't change the vibe of the people who work there that much.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

IceColdFreezie said:


> Mostly people are afraid they'll uber-resortify the whole place. We all like the small tight-knit laid back feel this place has and nobody wants it to turn into Disneyland. People say they'll be okay if Vail throws money at us for things we need but lets us keep our personality, however the chances of that are slim. Just standard mongo-corp buyout issues where they try to meddle to much and end up eating our soul
> 
> Also I think our wages are higher than Vail so I'm pretty sure we'll get pay cuts next year


I hear you. I'm sure the community here can voice out for you guys too, at least on writing. But yes they own the place now. We will also keep the DisneyWorld at bay..voting with our money. And fight to keep Kwood from becoming DisneyWood. I hope you all keep your job. Sucks being unemployed.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is the thing to keep in mind. Kirkwood would most likely had to quit spinning their bullwheels without this sale. Closing the resort. A boon for those who love to earn their turns, but not so much for those who enjoyed the ski area and own property in that area. Of course it's not ideal having a big corporation like Vail Resorts buy them, but honestly there are much worse operators out there. It could have been Powder Corp. Then you'd really be fucked. Not only would you get the base area development but very little infrastructure improvements. They only spend money where they think it'll make them money. You can say a lot about Vail Resorts, but in general they do focus on providing a great experience.


----------

